# Boreal dog food



## granville (Mar 13, 2013)

anybody use it...


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Never heard of it! Ingredients and protein /fat ratios look a lot like Taste of the Wild.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't feed kibble myself, but that's one I have never heard of before.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

It isn't a food that is sold here in the US, mainly in Canada from what I have read on their website: Stores | Boreal Pet Food. When I tried putting in my zip code it wouldn't come up.


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2013)

I seen it being sold a global pet food


----------

